

The "Skills Gap" is a Hiring Problem - gammarator
http://sciencecareers.sciencemag.org/career_magazine/previous_issues/articles/2012_10_05/caredit.a1200112

======
bandy
The best quote I saw in the article is this: “a Home Depot view of the hiring
process, in which filling a job vacancy is seen as akin to replacing a part in
a washing machine. … Like a replacement part, job requirements have very
precise specifications. Job candidates must fit them perfectly or the job
won’t be filled.”

Totally accurate - workers are treated as red boxes in spreadsheets, to be
hired as necessary and "rightsized" when the project is over.

